

Hacking a Programmable Road Sign - mdasen
http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/274/48/

======
kogir
In other news, I hacked my Microwave by entering a duration and pressing
start.

------
ricree
Interesting, but I was hoping to get more information on the actual internals
of the signs rather than just an overview of the normal controller.

~~~
cninja
I agree. A more appropriate title for this article: "A script kiddies guide to
cracking programmable road signs"

~~~
rms
The term script kiddy is rather dated.

~~~
brl
What are they called now?

~~~
rms
How about just kiddies?

Security professionals also use scripts, but they are mostly 18+.

------
theklub
Although I don't think its safe at all, I think this is awesome.

~~~
medearis
Awesome, yes, but I'm not really sure I'd consider this "hacking." We're about
to have thousands of 13-year-olds running around changing road signs to
references to bodily functions.

------
tptacek
Ah, to be 13 again.

------
Rod
In the 1980s some Caltech students hacked the Rose Bowl stadium scoreboard so
it showed "Caltech 38 - MIT 9" (typical Tech rivalry). That was more fun :-D

<http://today.caltech.edu/today/story-display?story_id=11464>

~~~
pmjordan
And in 2006 someone hacked the displays in Toronto commuter trains to show
"Stephen Harper eats babies."

[http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060502...](http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060502/toronto_commuters_060502/20060502)

